# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  #135xima Λάμψακο - Ληλάντιο

## Abeness

Το #135xima είναι στην Λάμψακο 4 χιλιόμετρα από την Χαλκίδα για όσους δεν την ξέουν χε χε 
Βασικά εκεί είναι το πατρικό μου και μένει ο αδελφός μου ο οποίος του εξήγησα πως έχουν τα πράγματα και του άρεσε η ιδέα. Από ότι καταλαβαίνω προφανώς διευκολύνει το δίκτυο. Απλά πες τε μου τι μπορώ να κάνω και το ρεγουλάρουμε…

----------


## liousis

Καλώς μας ήρθες φίλε μου.Βασικά εάν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον από την μεριά σου για σύνδεση, είμαι ακριβώς απέναντί σου στο Βαθύ ,κοντά στα 4 χιλιόμετρα απόσταση.Έχω μιλήσει και με τον κόμβο "boubis-kastro" ενδιαφέρεται για σύνδεση,οπότε μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι μεταξύ μας.
Θεωρώ ότι το σημείο αυτό στην Λάμψακο είναι πολύ σημαντικό και ίσως δώσει αργότερα και την πολυπόθητη δεύτερη εναλακτική για Χαλκίδα...
Εγώ εδώ θα είμαι για ότι θελήσεις.Όποτε χρειαστείς βοήθεια σφύρα μου...  ::  

Φιλικά....Παναγιώτης...

----------


## sv1bjr

> Καλώς μας ήρθες φίλε μου.


Καλώς τον δέχτηκες Πάνο, ο ....."συνωστισμός" αρχίζει.

----------


## PIT

Για να ξεκαλουπωνουν οι ενδιαφερομενοι!!!  ::   :: 

@liousis: Ελα βγαλε λινκ στα παιδια να επεκταθουμε  ::   ::  
Αντε με αυτον τον ιστο θα κανεις τιποτα?????? Πιστευω ειναι σαν το γιοφυρι της Αρτας...... ::   ::   ::  

Ακομη εχω καλα νεα να σου πω. Ο Χαρης ενεργοποιειται μεσα στον Μαη  :: 

@Abeness: Επισεις θα ηταν καλο να επικοινωνησεις με τον izinet που ειναι ακριβώς απεναντι μπας και κανετε τιποτα, γιατι ενδιαφερεται και ψαχνεται για ββ λινκ

----------


## Abeness

@liousis φυσικά βρε φίλε, να το κανονίσουμε, απλά θα πρέπει να δούμε πως θα γίνει κ.λ.π

@pit έστειλα pm στον izinet και περιμένω απάντηση.

όμως παιδιά να κάνουμε κάτι και για το #75 abeness. να βοηθήσω αλλά βάλτε και εσείς κανένα χέρι και για τους αποκλεισμένους...

----------


## izinet

γεια σου φιλε μου... απ'οτι ειδα στο wind εχουμε ενα βουνο αναμεσα μας και δεν εχουμε οπτικη μακαρι να μπορουσαμε αλλα δεν το βλεπω εφικτο..  ::

----------


## PIT

Με τα στοιχεια που εχετε δωσει στο wind οπτικη υπαρχει. Τωρα αν καποιος ειναι πολυ χαμηλοτερα τοτε μαλλον θα υπαρξει προβλημα. 
Aλλα και παλι το βουνο ειναι πολυ χαμηλο.Θα το δουμε με ενα σκαναρισμα  ::

----------


## izinet

o Abeness είναι ο xima  ::

----------


## PIT

yeap. Εχει δυο κομβους. Ο abeness ειναι απο την αλλη μερια. Ο xima ειναι απεναντι σου και διαχειριστεις ειναι ο abeness  ::

----------


## izinet

Τελεια τοτε... μακαρι να βγει κατι καλο.. το θεμα ειναι ομως ρε παιδια,πες το βγαζουμε το λινκ μεταξυ μας... τι θα κανουμε; Ping o ενας στον αλλον να το βλεπουμε να χαιρομαστε;;;;
πρεπει καποιος να ενδιαφερθει σοβαρα να βγαλει καποιο λινκ με εμενα η τον xima για να ξεκινησει να γινει δουλεια.....  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

> ...πρεπει καποιος να ενδιαφερθει σοβαρα να βγαλει καποιο λινκ με εμενα η τον xima για να ξεκινησει να γινει δουλεια.....


...Παρών!!!..........  ::

----------


## PIT

> Τελεια τοτε... μακαρι να βγει κατι καλο.. το θεμα ειναι ομως ρε παιδια,πες το βγαζουμε το λινκ μεταξυ μας... τι θα κανουμε; Ping o ενας στον αλλον να το βλεπουμε να χαιρομαστε;;;;
> πρεπει καποιος να ενδιαφερθει σοβαρα να βγαλει καποιο λινκ με εμενα η τον xima για να ξεκινησει να γινει δουλεια.....


Κοιτα να βγει λινκ με σενα και τον liousis ειναι μαλλον ανουσιο πιστευω γιατι εισαι διπλα με τον sv1bjr, αλλα δεν βλεπεστε, και με τον sv1bjr ο liousis εχει λινκ. 
Τωρα το καλυτερο για να βοηθηθει και το δικτυο εδω στον Ευβοϊκό θα ηταν να βγαλεις εσυ ενα λινκ με απεναντι (lambrosG) οπως μας ειχες πει,(αυτο προχοραει?? το εχετε συζητησει με τον Λαμπρο?? θα γινει κατι??), επειτα εσυ με τον xima και αργοτερα οταν μπορεσει και ο Μπαμπης(gotchagr) ενα λινκ παλι με τον xima ωστε να βγει και η εναλλακτική της Χαλκιδας.

Συνοψίζοντας αν τυχει και πεσω εγω ή ο Ρωσσετος(sv1bjr) να μην κρεμασει ολη η Χαλκιδα  ::

----------


## liousis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από izinet
> 
> Τελεια τοτε... μακαρι να βγει κατι καλο.. το θεμα ειναι ομως ρε παιδια,πες το βγαζουμε το λινκ μεταξυ μας... τι θα κανουμε; Ping o ενας στον αλλον να το βλεπουμε να χαιρομαστε;;;;
> πρεπει καποιος να ενδιαφερθει σοβαρα να βγαλει καποιο λινκ με εμενα η τον xima για να ξεκινησει να γινει δουλεια.....  
> 
> 
> Κοιτα να βγει λινκ με σενα και τον liousis ειναι μαλλον ανουσιο πιστευω γιατι εισαι διπλα με τον sv1bjr, αλλα δεν βλεπεστε, και με τον sv1bjr ο liousis εχει λινκ. 
> Τωρα το καλυτερο για να βοηθηθει και το δικτυο εδω στον Ευβοϊκό θα ηταν να βγαλεις εσυ ενα λινκ με απεναντι (lambrosG) οπως μας ειχες πει,(αυτο προχοραει?? το εχετε συζητησει με τον Λαμπρο?? θα γινει κατι??), επειτα εσυ με τον xima και αργοτερα οταν μπορεσει και ο Μπαμπης(gotchagr) ενα λινκ παλι με τον xima ωστε να βγει και η εναλλακτική της Χαλκιδας.
> 
> Συνοψίζοντας αν τυχει και πεσω εγω ή ο Ρωσσετος(sv1bjr) να μην κρεμασει ολη η Χαλκιδα



...Σε βρίσκω απολύτως σωστό...(Και: liousis->xima->boubis kastro)

----------


## PIT

> liousis->xima->boubis kastro


Σωστως  ::

----------


## gotchagr

Παιδιά λίγο υπομονή και θα βγω κι εγώ στον αέρα μήπως μπορώ να βοηθήσω προς xima πλευρά...

----------


## izinet

O φιλος Λαμπρος μου ειχε πει μεσα στον Μαιο οτι θα γινει κατι... περιμενω νεα του, δεν θελω να του στελνω μηνυματα και να τον ζαλιζω... οταν ειναι ετοιμος λογικα θα μου πει..  ::  
Οποτε ειμαι stand by και βλεπω...
Τωρα βεβαια οποιοδηποτε αλλο λινκ ειναι δυνατο να βγει εγω ειμαι οκ..
Κατι μπορει να γινει και με τον socrates που ειχαμε μιλησει..

----------


## PIT

@ gotchagr & izinet : Αναμενουμε  ::

----------


## neo4

Καλως μας ηρθες φιλε μου  ::   ::   ::  
Η παρεα απο οτι βλεπω μεγαλωνει  ::   ::  
Χαιρομαι  ::   ::

----------

